# Beer



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

What's your favorite beer. I have a bunch, and some go exceptionally well with a good sandwich. I can say that, I don't care for the clear beer's.


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Yuengling traditional lager.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

When i drink beer (rarely anymore) molson XXX


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I don't drink much either. But I do enjoy the taste of a good beer.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Rhinegeist truth, lots of fatheads, I like what left hand puts out. Have never had a bad beer from Untitled Art. I like stouts and IPAs. Sours are a waste. Once in a while drink a wheat beer. 21st amendment watermelon wheat is frickin great with bbq. 

While I drink lots of craft beer I've got some yuengling golden and PBR as my pandemic beer since it's cheap. Still got plenty of craft beer in the fridge though. Just bought 32 oz. Crowlers from southern tier for $3.33. You can buy online and pick up


----------



## ICT (Jan 23, 2017)

The Truths will put a hurting on you!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I just drank a bit of Knowledge. Goes well with some sharp Swiss. I'll have to get some Truth.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Lost Gold from Sandy Springs Brewery in Minerva.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Cold


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

Warsteiner or Guinness Extra Stout


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Duck-Rabbit makes a killer milk stout, I can't walk past Left Hand's nitro milk stout at the store and not grab some up
Epic's Son of a Baptist is good as well.
I picked up a 4 pack of the Pabst Hard Coffee's on a whim. While not technically a beer, holy smokes are they excellent! They'll change your life.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

spotted cow usually. but lately ive been drinking great lakes ipa. its great.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Every day Labatts Blue. Craft beer Flood Water Stout. Any Founders if I can justify a few xtra bucks for a treat!


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Lagerheads bed head red or barn burner are always good


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

OPB. (Other people’s beer)


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Ive been a hop head for a good number of years but lately have been getting more into barrel aged stouts. The two beers ive had lately that have been absolutely incredible are Touch of Haze IPA by Destihl brewery and Xcovesa Charred Bourbon barrel stout by Stone brewery. Both pricy, but absolutely phenomenal beers.


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Bells two hearted ale ,or great lakes chill wave


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Im a fan of just about any beer as long as its cold but I really enjoy the strong pine and/or grapefruit flavors in some of the craft type beers. Deschutes pine drops is a favorite , and elysian space dust ....preferably from tap , is awesome. But I cant always find these so its normally Coors , Labatt , or Yeungling


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

last nights fresh greatlakes dortmunder tasted pretty good...fresh for a change


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

My everyday beer is Busch Light. I'm also a fan of Great Lakes (dortmunder), some Fat Heads, and Southern Tier.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Pretty much any of them for me!! Except the ones that are too close to water. I like IPAs the most anymore, but I have found lately that I enjoy a good stout also.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

My daily beer is yuengling lager, then on payday fridays I reward myself with a 6 of something better, (col brewing co. IPA, rhinegeist truth, wheat beers in summer, whatever catches my eye)


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

I like a wide variety.. anything from an ice cold Busch Light to IPAs, stouts and porters. I'm not prejudiced lol

Probably my favorites are Bells Two hearted, yellow springs boat show, rhinegeist truth and duclaw sweet baby Jesus. 

My "pandemic" beer is a batch I brewed just before all this came about which was just a basic pale ale. Got just under 2 cases when I bottled it, so it'll last quite a while.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

Molson's Golden


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

When i was riding the bike, back in the 70's, it was only Rolling Rock.
After i stopped drinking for about 7-8 years i couldn't get a R R down.
Today, nothing but cheap ole PBR, and not too many of those.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Just Fishin' said:


> I like a wide variety.. anything from an ice cold Busch Light to IPAs, stouts and porters. I'm not prejudiced lol
> 
> Probably my favorites are Bells Two hearted, yellow springs boat show, rhinegeist truth and duclaw sweet baby Jesus.
> 
> ...


Oh Sweet Baby Jesus, YUMMY!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

I dont think these guys distribute but for anyone down in the columbus / zanesville area, do yourself a favor and pick some stuff up from these guys when things get back to normal. I forget what this beer is called but its super hazy and delicious.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> I dont think these guys distribute but for anyone down in the columbus / zanesville area, do yourself a favor and pick some stuff up from these guys when things get back to normal. I forget what this beer is called but its super hazy and delicious.
> View attachment 352297


Dat looks Tasty!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Dat looks Tasty!!!!!!!!!


Its literally so hazy it almost glows fluorescent lol.


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

Been drinking bud for so long I can’t seem to change. My son makes fun of me I just don’t need peach in my beer but to you that drink craft beer have as much as you can it will keep a lot of great small business going I like going to them some are great hangouts I run bird fish over to my son Inlaw he lives Pittsburgh I’m a bootlegger now just like great grandpa


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> I dont think these guys distribute but for anyone down in the columbus / zanesville area, do yourself a favor and pick some stuff up from these guys when things get back to normal. I forget what this beer is called but its super hazy and delicious.
> View attachment 352297


Did you find that at the winerack?


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

bobk said:


> Did you find that at the winerack?


I have a buddy thats got a lot of connections in the craft beer world. Hes constantly trading with others. He had a couple different dankhouse brews at his place he let me try. I cant remember 100% but he might of said they distribute locally. Incredible beer.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Craft beer I like Fretboard brewing's Trey!
Regular Budweiser for by the fire pit.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

There are so many craft beers, it's hard to choose. I know that Giant Eagle has a pick your own six pack. Its eleven ninety nine, but a good way to taste. Instead of getting a six pack and not liking it.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

These are extremely good!
















Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## pokie (Oct 5, 2006)

My old football coach used to say... beer is good, cold beer is better, free beer is the best. Hard to argue against that. Hilltop Lager is a beer that I have been liking a lot lately. Elvis Juice also good...


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I once marinated some venison brats in a Flounders stout. Now I'm wishing I had some more venison brats. I made the brats myself.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Founders makes some of my favorites! It is the only thing I like that comes from Michigan


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Bushe
Lattee


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Bought a 6 pack of this at the store today. Not to bad of a summertime beer. I have been drinking Warped Wing flyer red lately also.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Bunch of drunken sailors....Heineken, leinenkugle summer shandy, bud light


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Aaron2012 said:


> Bought a 6 pack of this at the store today. Not to bad of a summertime beer. I have been drinking Warped Wing flyer red lately also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their peanut butter porter or stout is good too.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ironman172 said:


> When i drink beer (rarely anymore) molson XXX


Oh good grief! We ran into that for the first time on a fishing trip to Canada at the brewery retail store! My buddy bought a 12 pack and threw them in the cooler. This trip involved getting on a train at some point that got us to the camp. We started drinking some of those beers on the train, and just got hammered! 

Unloading our gear from the freight car, onto the camp barge, and then into our cabin was quite the ordeal! After that, we flopped into our bunks and fell asleep! Ever since that day our name for the beer changed from Molson "Triple X" to Molson "Death X"!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Sometimes im a sucker for great advertising. This was a total let down.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Bu ch of drunken sailors....Heineken, leinenkugle summer shandy, bud light


Hey! I resemble that remark. USN.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Make my own. Have a 6 tap kegerator in the garage. Love them all. Love to experiment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erie sniper (Apr 30, 2017)

Shiner Prickly Pear
"Seasonal"


----------



## bassfishinfool (Jun 26, 2004)

Founders All Day IPA


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Its literally so hazy it almost glows fluorescent lol.


1 fresh fatty.... good name.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

bwarrenuk said:


> Bells two hearted ale ,or great lakes chill wave


two hearted is my favorite beer but omg it will sneak up on ya.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Been drinking nothing but NEIPA’s. Sonder You Betcha has been my go to beer for the last few months. But, I’ve been drinking Listermann’s Brass Monkey Junkie with orange and Mango all week. Still have two growlers left, and hope to get a few more tomorrow (if still available).


----------



## Templeton (May 27, 2015)

My stepson's!!!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

buckeyebowman said:


> Oh good grief! We ran into that for the first time on a fishing trip to Canada at the brewery retail store! My buddy bought a 12 pack and threw them in the cooler. This trip involved getting on a train at some point that got us to the camp. We started drinking some of those beers on the train, and just got hammered!
> 
> Unloading our gear from the freight car, onto the camp barge, and then into our cabin was quite the ordeal! After that, we flopped into our bunks and fell asleep! Ever since that day our name for the beer changed from Molson "Triple X" to Molson "Death X"!


I refer it to my light beer, it only takes half as many ..... use to drive to Windsor a few times a year to buy 20 cases that I split with a friend that turned me onto it.... happy day when Ohio upt it's alcohol limit and it sold local now.... but rarely drink beer anymore or really any alcohol, still have some in the fridge for guest


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Bu ch of drunken sailors....Heineken, leinenkugle summer shandy, bud light


My favorite beer is cold


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Fish2Win said:


> two hearted is my favorite beer but omg it will sneak up on ya.


It's only 7.5 I think. Here's tonight's first. It helped down a Jameson and chocolate cake shot


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Busch Light , Labatt Blue. Deer Camp when it's in season, Backwoods Bastard when I fell like spending extra money.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Bell's and Killens


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

How about these? 
Found these while tearing down a fireplace chimney today.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

That's some old beer!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Rooster said:


> Been drinking nothing but NEIPA’s. Sonder You Betcha has been my go to beer for the last few months. But, I’ve been drinking Listermann’s Brass Monkey Junkie with orange and Mango all week. Still have two growlers left, and hope to get a few more tomorrow (if still available).


Whatcha vapin on lol?


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Whatcha vapin on lol?


Girl Scout Cookies


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

JamesF said:


> Girl Scout Cookies


LoL the cookies are ok. Im more of an OG Cheese guy myself. LoL


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Many years ago our family was flying to Greece, and our plane had to land at the airport in Frankfurt, Germany which was on strike. All the shops and stuff were closed, but they rolled out a couple of beverage carts for us.

My Brother and I were both underage in the States, but the Germans didn't care. They sold us each a beer and we drank them. One beer and we were three sheets to the wind. Turns out it was 12.5% alcohol!


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

Was never much of a beer drinker, bourbon is a different story. Had to really back off on the drinking after going through a bout of A-Fib and CHF the last couple years. However, I've really been diggin' on the occasional hard cider. Some of those are really good


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

This is a good choice also


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Rocknut said:


> This is a good choice also
> View attachment 352741


Just tried the Augusta peach wheat that they released


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Not pictured, is some beer from Saucy Brew works. Next week I may order pizza from them. It's not too bad.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Sierra Nevada Torpedo on occasion as a treat but normally just old bud light when I do drink.


----------



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

Cold n Cheap. It’s what I buy.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Got to be one of my favorite IPA's truly one of the best tasting in my opinion.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

flyman01 said:


> Got to be one of my favorite IPA's truly one of the best tasting in my opinion.
> That one is definitely tasty!
> 
> 
> View attachment 353257


----------



## Richard Gross (Feb 26, 2019)

matticito said:


> Rhinegeist truth, lots of fatheads, I like what left hand puts out. Have never had a bad beer from Untitled Art. I like stouts and IPAs. Sours are a waste. Once in a while drink a wheat beer. 21st amendment watermelon wheat is frickin great with bbq.
> 
> While I drink lots of craft beer I've got some yuengling golden and PBR as my pandemic beer since it's cheap. Still got plenty of craft beer in the fridge though. Just bought 32 oz. Crowlers from southern tier for $3.33. You can buy online and pick up


I agree. There really isn't any bad beer. There are just some I wouldn't drink again. 
Being from Dayton Toxic Brew has a few good ones. But any micro brews can do.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Schlitz Malt Liquor


----------



## Deadline (Jan 8, 2019)

JamesF said:


> I don't drink much either. But I do enjoy the taste of a good beer.


l


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Yuengling Original Lager is my favorite. I do like Stella from time to time.


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Another for Bells Two Hearted. Remember around 10-15 years ago bought it in 2 gallon(?) cans. Went for a trip to Dale Hollow in April and sunk it down ten feet or so to get cold. My brother and I sure enjoyed that beer!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

When I was drinking it was bud or bud. 
Lost my taste for beer about 5 or 6 yrs ago and replaced it with bourbon. 
An occasional uncle mikes or some ol’ Smokey shine. Have a fridge shelf full of bud for friends that stop by though.


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## T04DF15H (Feb 25, 2013)

Cold BUSCHHHHHH LIGHT


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice day! Going on a little fishing picnic with the wife (My last growler of Brass Monkey Junkie not pictured, but will be making the trip).


----------



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

Better stock up on your local craft beers if you can. Saw a report upwards of 60% of the small craft brewers may not be around for long. Many mom n pop businesses are in same boat probably.


----------



## Rick Romero (Jan 26, 2017)

JamesF said:


> What's your favorite beer. I have a bunch, and some go exceptionally well with a good sandwich. I can say that, I don't care for the clear beer's.


If you're in the Chicago area like me, you should try a Goose Island 312. If you like a dark beer, the Corona Negras are very good also.


----------



## Chilly (Sep 22, 2014)

Rick Romero said:


> If you're in the Chicago area like me, you should try a Goose Island 312. If you like a dark beer, the Corona Negras are very good also.


Always have bush light and 312 in fridge I can get it in Putnam County


----------



## crappyman (Jan 24, 2018)

Miller latte


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

JamesF said:


> What's your favorite beer. I have a bunch, and some go exceptionally well with a good sandwich. I can say that, I don't care for the clear beer's.


Guinness Extra Stout or lager Yuengling.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yuengling lager is my go to many times, since you can find it on tap almost everywhere around here. But, I like to find places that serve a lot of local craft brews, and will try some of them. Birdfish Hazy IPA, and Bell's Oberon are two recent standouts. As was Modelo Negra at a local Mexican restaurant.


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)




----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

this stuff is good


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)




----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

BEER, yep I like beer! 🥴


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Kona longboard 
Comadore Perry 
New Glarus Spotted Cow
Presidente
Shipyard

A few that I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> Duck-Rabbit makes a killer milk stout, I can't walk past Left Hand's nitro milk stout at the store and not grab some up
> Epic's Son of a Baptist is good as well.
> I picked up a 4 pack of the Pabst Hard Coffee's on a whim. While not technically a beer, holy smokes are they excellent! They'll change your life.


Agree on the Left Hand. Dragon’s Milk is good too.


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

Rocknut said:


> How about these?
> Found these while tearing down a fireplace chimney today.
> View attachment 352543


Pride of Cleveland! Was brewed in Cleveland.


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

buckeyebowman said:


> Yuengling lager is my go to many times, since you can find it on tap almost everywhere around here. But, I like to find places that serve a lot of local craft brews, and will try some of them. Birdfish Hazy IPA, and Bell's Oberon are two recent standouts. As was Modelo Negra at a local Mexican restaurant.


St. Bernardus Abt 12 dark ale


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Gotta love those Belgian Trappist ales. They are the real deal! I used to sell Lindeman's, Orval, and Westmalle. These are brands represented by Metchant du Vin, who al represent beers by Samuel smmith (England), Traquair House (Scotland), and Pinkus (Germany). I brought these beers into the Youngstown market, and am proud that they are still around.


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

a very good Christmas ale to enjoy......


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Old Style, Narragansett red lager (beer seen in Jaws movie), Dos Equis Amber


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

we have a local brewery here called devils wind. 6 pack of German dankel for Christmas from my boss....Delicious!!!!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Rhinegeist Ink Imperial Stout and Luck Irish Style Dry Stout. Great Lakes Edmund Fitzgerald Porter. Good stuff!


----------



## Kskate86 (2 mo ago)

Right now I have a Black and Tan but generally I prefer Guinness over them all. They are just so dang smooth!


----------

